
How to Claim Flight Delay Compensation? Step-By-Step Guide - skymake
https://3flightdelay.com/how-to-claim-flight-delay-compensation-guide/
======
leejo
I'm giving this a go. Will report back (probably in a blog post) on the
results.

~~~
twistiti
!remindme 2 months (would be nice to have this kind of features through a HN
extension)

------
ape4
Crazy word wrapping

~~~
wilkystyle
Thank goodness for reader mode...

------
elektor
Are there any similar protections in the US?

